# Post-Match Pics from Efren Reyes vs. Scott Frost Match!



## AnitoKid (May 4, 2008)

Here are some post-match pics from the One Pocket Challenge Match
between Efren Reyes and Scott Frost. 

Hope you like 'em! 
Much thanks for looking, everyone!

*
Link is here, friends!*


----------

